# Redcliffe, where to paddle?



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am going to Redcliffe this weekend and have read on this forum about the Redcliffe shallows, not far off shore. Where some people in hobies I think caught some squire/snapper. Just wondering where this is and the best place to launch from. PM me if you don't want to write up here where they are.

Or any other places that are worthwhile.

Thanx


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeBJRz4AADVfgAASUIeAEiSElIo/7/6gMAE6bZBKqn+QI1Mp+mJNNHqIMTTygim001NGmhoAAAAEqaamTBIPUyAaAaDRBhC+2Lg6zXL3zb8yRUT0hnPHtS1qPfFvlEn5VopZ+N887b3RgKUuVIzMRjTGpE0PDnPw2F5IhqnQtkOVnKTcon6/Sq7Nky5wiLgcKHE9DsS2CaWiYdk6whWOVnb4uAVnOlZIGRBo65gAyuNgeKhCtkQ8AknnOUEyiEUKqNBUz6MdhiONsEpfVLJKO32VKDy7UVKzXO+dS5jvS5+zpinUa+sps7DC8H33vcprgMN9pczjTPIX3y1oNbNJzJd837o83TS1YFoD+BBWd/uozoUga2TeXKyWyjSRGNjEkhaCrhB4sFLx6ks2oIWj3RZE0DwX+LuSKcKEhwJKOfA=


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

The whole area is good as far as I can tell. From Scarborough at the North end, all the way down to Woody point. Lots of bits of reef all over the place.....cept Im still grounded.....sob .....sob  
I miss going for a paddle, havn't been fishing for nearly a whole month. Every waking moment....daydreaming off to trolling hb's. (I think I am even suffering from oxymorons here) Should I daydream during my waking moments?

Gah? barking mad.... or knot?

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

